# A estação do IM em Braga .



## GranNevada (11 Abr 2007 às 14:05)

Estação de Lamaçães - funciona desde Janeiro de 1929 .

Visão geral :


----------



## GranNevada (11 Abr 2007 às 14:07)

O Observador , Sr. Raúl , mostrando o Evaporímetro Piche :


----------



## GranNevada (11 Abr 2007 às 14:08)

O Udógrafo :


----------



## GranNevada (11 Abr 2007 às 14:10)

Os termómetros de profundidade , para medir a temperatura do solo a diferentes profundidades :


----------



## GranNevada (11 Abr 2007 às 14:11)

O interior do velho abrigo com o Termógrafo , Termómetros de Máxima , Mínima , Seco e Molhado , proveta do Udómetro , garrafa de àgua destilada para o Evaporímetro e Evaporímetro Piche :


----------



## GranNevada (11 Abr 2007 às 14:12)

O velhinho abrigo , a precisar urgentemente de uma pintura   :


----------



## GranNevada (11 Abr 2007 às 14:13)

Vejam a sujidade no Termómetro de Mínima   :







E é tudo


----------



## Dan (11 Abr 2007 às 15:07)

Está mesmo a necessitar uns arranjos


----------



## MiguelMinhoto (11 Abr 2007 às 21:58)

Não tinha conhecimento que em Lamaçães existia uma estação meteorologica desde 1929. Então quer dizer que o IM tem 2 estações no concelho de Braga? Essa e a outra de Merelim? Ou tem mais?


----------



## GranNevada (11 Abr 2007 às 22:24)

De facto  a estação Climatológica de Braga data de Janeiro de 1929 e continua em funcionamento . É a estação principal .
Mais recentemente , o IM instalou outra , automática , no Fujacal , um bairro da cidade , e outra em Merelim , no vale do Cávado , a cerca de 4 Km de Braga .
Eu tenho os dados da estação de Lamaçães desde 1943 até hoje e é por essa que me guio . Não confio muito nas automáticas ...

Cumprimentos .


----------



## GranNevada (11 Abr 2007 às 22:25)

> Está mesmo a necessitar uns arranjos



Pois está ...


----------



## MiguelMinhoto (12 Abr 2007 às 10:28)

GranNevada disse:


> De facto  a estação Climatológica de Braga data de Janeiro de 1929 e continua em funcionamento . É a estação principal .
> Mais recentemente , o IM instalou outra , automática , no Fujacal , um bairro da cidade , e outra em Merelim , no vale do Cávado , a cerca de 4 Km de Braga .
> Eu tenho os dados da estação de Lamaçães desde 1943 até hoje e é por essa que me guio . Não confio muito nas automáticas ...
> 
> Cumprimentos .



E essa estação de Lamaçães, põe os dados online? Ou não? E se essa estação existe desde 1929, pq que nos jornais nacionais, na televisão quando antigamente davam informação meteorologica, nunca se referiam a braga, mas apenas ao porto e viana do castelo? Pensei até que não existia estação meteorologica em Braga , nos anos 80 , 90 e inicio do séc XXI


----------



## Fil (12 Abr 2007 às 13:45)

O abrigo está num estado lamentável, custa a acreditar que seja o mesmo de 1929. Uma simples pintura e um pouco de limpeza podiam fazer a diferença, nesse estado as máximas podem-se ver afectadas. O Sr. Raúl não deu nenhuma explicação?


----------



## GranNevada (12 Abr 2007 às 13:53)

> E essa estação de Lamaçães, põe os dados online? Ou não? E se essa estação existe desde 1929, pq que nos jornais nacionais, na televisão quando antigamente davam informação meteorologica, nunca se referiam a braga, mas apenas ao porto e viana do castelo?



Não põe os dados online .
Quanto à outra questão , pois não faço ideia ...


----------



## GranNevada (12 Abr 2007 às 13:58)

> O Sr. Raúl não deu nenhuma explicação?



Não , nenhuma . A mim parece-me desleixo puro e simples . Eu ainda lhe disse que devia pintá-lo de branco , mas ...
E o que é pior - a partir de determinado ano , por volta de 2001 , as temperaturas Máxima e Mínima aparecem sempre finalizadas em 0 ou 5 , ou seja , 12,0 - 12,5 - 14,5 - 13,0 , por exemplo . Quando lhe perguntei o porquê de tal coincidência , que é impossivel pois o mais normal será as temperaturas acabarem entre 0 e 9 , que são os decimais possíveis , respondeu-me que faz assim porque o IM lhe disse para o fazer   .
Não entendo o porquê de tal coisa - será que depois verificam os decimais pelo termógrafo ? Mistério ...


----------



## Daniel Vilão (26 Jun 2007 às 02:14)

MiguelMinhoto disse:


> Não tinha conhecimento que em Lamaçães existia uma estação meteorologica desde 1929. Então quer dizer que o IM tem 2 estações no concelho de Braga? Essa e a outra de Merelim? Ou tem mais?



Não esquecer que ainda existe a do Fujacal, também em Braga.


----------



## GomesCCM (25 Set 2007 às 10:43)

GranNevada disse:


> De facto  a estação Climatológica de Braga data de Janeiro de 1929 e continua em funcionamento . É a estação principal .
> Mais recentemente , o IM instalou outra , automática , no Fujacal , um bairro da cidade , e outra em Merelim , no vale do Cávado , a cerca de 4 Km de Braga .
> Eu tenho os dados da estação de Lamaçães desde 1943 até hoje e é por essa que me guio . Não confio muito nas automáticas ...
> 
> Cumprimentos .



Possuis os dados desde 1943 
Se não for pedir muito (dada o meu desconhecimento do assunto) poderias fornecer-me:
* A máxima registada por mês
* A Média máxima por mês
* Temperatura média por mês
* A média mínima por mês
* A mínima registada por mês
* Precipitação média por mês


----------



## GranNevada (25 Set 2007 às 11:47)

Ainda não tenho os dados todos informatizados , mas quando tiver um "tempinho" posso-te pôr aqui os dados das "Normais Climatológicas" de 1931-60 , 1941-70 e 1951-80 e assim já ficas com uma ideia muito clara do clima de Braga e seus extremos .
Cumprimentos .


----------



## GomesCCM (25 Set 2007 às 15:08)

GranNevada disse:


> Ainda não tenho os dados todos informatizados , mas quando tiver um "tempinho" posso-te pôr aqui os dados das "Normais Climatológicas" de 1931-60 , 1941-70 e 1951-80 e assim já ficas com uma ideia muito clara do clima de Braga e seus extremos .
> Cumprimentos .



Ficarei à espera! Obrigado


----------



## GranNevada (25 Set 2007 às 15:45)

Vou criar um tópic novo com toda a informação porque aqui fica deslocado e perde-se no tempo . Além disso , com um tópic novo , a informação fica mais visível e fácil de procurar .
Vamos lá ver se sai tudo bem ...


----------

